# Amp Hardware



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am building a speaker cabt and looking for hardware, corners, rubber feet, wire , imput, and handle.. 
Rick


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have bought cab hardware from: Q-Components loudspeakers & audio products in Waterloo.

They have very detailed catalog online and their prices seem reasonable.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Antique Electronic Supply: US, but good


----------



## tbellisario (Apr 14, 2010)

I build several cabinets per month from custom to retro and offer re-grilling and Tolex. The best supplier in my opinion that stocks factory grade OEM Tolex, feet, handles etc... is Mojotone in the US. They are good for prices and use the Postal Service for shipment so you do not get screwed with broker fees as others that will only ship UPS into Canada. Other suppliers in Canada just buy from US suppliers like Mojo and add their cost on. No bargains at all buying from suppliers in Canada and most do not have the selection and on hand inventory. Stay away from Ebay sites as they seem to have the poorest reputation for crap Tolex.


----------



## GP_Hawk (Feb 23, 2007)

tbellisario said:


> I build several cabinets per month from custom to retro and offer re-grilling and Tolex. The best supplier in my opinion that stocks factory grade OEM Tolex, feet, handles etc... is Mojotone in the US. They are good for prices and use the Postal Service for shipment so you do not get screwed with broker fees as others that will only ship UPS into Canada. Other suppliers in Canada just buy from US suppliers like Mojo and add their cost on. No bargains at all buying from suppliers in Canada and most do not have the selection and on hand inventory. Stay away from Ebay sites as they seem to have the poorest reputation for crap Tolex.


I was just looking at ordering up some tolex to do this cab and Mojotone has what I need...


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info will check them out, nice work on the Cabt., i do woodworking also, what is the purpose of the V-grove, acrossed the front .


----------

